# My two aviator grey TTs (mk1 and RS)



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Separated by 10yrs and 160k miles  

http://www.lz7w.com/gallery3/index.php/mk2pics/ttwins


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

LOVE Aviator Grey.


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Nice pics.nice carsic: :thumbup: 


This one is pure genius....what were you hanging from to take it?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Thanks! Had so much fun taking the pics. The overhead shots are just with the camera held way over my head. You can see my reflection in that one.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Thanks! Had so much fun taking the pics. The overhead shots are just with the camera held way over my head. You can see my reflection in that one.


 I 2nd that....great post and pics....and great cars!


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

I need to do this with my black MKI TT


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Awesome pics! 5D Mark2? 

Interesting how the new aviator gray is a bit lighter than the old one.


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

Aviator Grey gets two thumbs up from this aviator! My fave color and hope to pull the trigger on this exclusive treat on the next machine. :thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

pretty.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> Awesome pics! 5D Mark2?
> 
> Interesting how the new aviator gray is a bit lighter than the old one.


 Yeah I expected them to be a bit off just because in the original production run from 2000-2002 there were 3 different shades of aviator grey in use. In some light the RS does actually look darker too, just depends on lighting and how the pearl lays in the paint. 

Oh and pics are mostly all shot with a 40D with 24-105L, a few with my old reliable SD700 Elph  




JPAV8S4U said:


> Aviator Grey gets two thumbs up from this aviator! My fave color and hope to pull the trigger on this exclusive treat on the next machine. :thumbup:


 Thanks and good luck with the order. Audi had denied my request for quite awhile and took a bit of convincing to make it happen.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

That's the best juxtaposition of the MK1 and 2 I have come across. Fantastic job! Such nice rides you have. Are ya gonna do the same with an MK3 some day?


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

Thanks and good luck with the order. Audi had denied my request for quite awhile and took a bit of convincing to make it happen.[/QUOTE] 


There has already been a few done in Aviator Grey in the UK... In fact one has been for sale. There has also been a numbus grey too... another great color. From my detective work... (I have lots of time on layover) there has been 4 Aviator Grey TTRS's.... Yours is the only one I have ever seen with the wing delete though. Tres Clean


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Hmm I'm gonna have to see some pics of the others. I've only ever seen one pre facelift mk2 in the US and one facelift s-line in the UK, no RSs tho


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

So, wait, which one is being converted to a track day car?


----------



## Deckedr32 (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm really liking this colour!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Great shots John!:thumbup:


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

This is a great photo shoot! Really shows the similarities and differences between the two. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Wow, blast from the past... I haven't looked thru these in awhile. It's just about a year now since I sold the mk1, still miss it too.


----------



## Deckedr32 (Feb 21, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Wow, blast from the past... I haven't looked thru these in awhile. It's just about a year now since I sold the mk1, still miss it too.


I know, I'm tempted to order my next Audi in this colour.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Deckedr32 said:


> I know, I'm tempted to order my next Audi in this colour.


Me too  What were you thinking of getting? I've seen pics of aviator grey R8s, A3s and a B8 S4.


----------



## michalborz (May 14, 2004)

My garage twins


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Nice John. Are you starting to find your MK1 a tad slow  ?

Q: What's better than 1 TTRS in your garage?
A: 2



michalborz said:


> My garage twins


----------

